# Snow deflector



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

How many of you guys use snow deflectors?

Next question, rubber or ploy?


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

i made mine from thick rubber and steel flat bars with ss bolts/nuts....works great. cost me about $30 for the rubber, $20 for the steel, $10 for the nuts/bolts, $5 for spray paint ($65)

www.plowrubber.com


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, its rubber and in my opinion gotta have it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use rubber, seems to be too easy to break the plastic ones when stacking.


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where do you get the rubber? I've had hard time finding locally.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I go down to the local quarry and get coveyor belt rubber. I usually get it for free, then cut it down to the size I need.


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Rubber factory from Fisher for my Xblades. Would not plow with out one driveway or commercial lot essential in my opinion to help keep wind shield from icing up. It's a one time purchase so i just have em installed when plows go on my trucks. Have used snow foil in the past which get twisted like an aluminum can.


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rc2505;1322952 said:


> I go down to the local quarry and get coveyor belt rubber. I usually get it for free, then cut it down to the size I need.


THX, I will make some calls.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120495252509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

$28 bucks for 8 ft. Thumbs Up


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

search for Arctic Avenger, their rubber deflector is really heavy and durable. I have been using them for awhile now and won't go without, really saves the blowover.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

We use rubber on all our plows. We get it from plowrubber.com like Mike does. We have also purchased rubber cutting edges from them. Everything works great, we just order the size we need then drill it ourselves, we find a wood cutting bit works the best for holes.


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have images on the deflectors instals my spring bolts look like they are in the way.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

http://reviews.northerntool.com/039...r-for-plows-model-1309035-reviews/reviews.htm

here's another pic

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/j...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CMKEkN-ZvqwCFYHe4Aod9Sfepw

another members pics and how they installed

http://174.133.6.90/showthread.php?t=95712


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Has anyone tried the thermoformed plastic deflectors that PlowRubber sells? Is it pretty flexible, or likely to break?


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

When I went to my local Boss dealer I told him I wanted the poly deflector.He told me no problem, but buy 2 while I was there. As with the cold and their non-flexing ability they tend to snap or break. So I went with the no-name Rubber one that they sell and install. They told me it actually holds up better than the factory one, and have never had a return on it. When they put it on I checked it's bendability and it is tough.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I bought the Boss poly one, my fisher plow I had for 17 yrs has a steel snowfoil, I haven't used the blade yet, I know with my steel snowfoil I could 'pack' the bank pretty good at the end of the driveways and it was solid, I like the curve of the molded foil, if it breaks by spring, I'll fabracate a stainless curved snowfoil myself.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*deflector*

it be real nice to piece of used 4 in diameter.(smooth wall not corragated )..heavy type rubber hose and cut it lengthwise and use for deflector..rubber-hose,,,not plastic..now where to find some....$$ FREE ...??


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Is the snow deflector worth it? I've been plowing without one and don't find it neccessary. I could see it useful on long open runs though.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I won't plow without one. But then agian 90% plus of my work is long runs as I do mainly commercial and industrial. I do about 5% back drag, and 5% short. With the long runs it is very neccassary, as it really cuts down the blow back. I feel that it blows the snow out more as well instead of alot of rolling, as it makes it move instead of stacking up in front of the blade. But on short runs I could probally go without it. Never know as I have never tried it. I keep an extra Deflector in my truck just in case along with my other essential parts.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

On my Fisher the thermoplastic deflector has held up 2 years so far and we really stack some snow here. No name defector, black thermoplastic. Has more flex than you would think.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

i just scored a huge section of conveyor belt from the local quarry. (20'x36"x3/8") and some free flat stock mild steel. Can anyone tell me how wide the deflector should be?
I cant decide if I should go 6" 8" 10" in width. What works best?? Whats the norm?


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

@7below. Mine is 8" x 96" x 1/2"


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

How can I keep the rubber from blowing up on the Hwy at 75mph? I just had the plow installed and on the 1.5 hour drive home it was all over the place. I was thinking about drilling a 2" hole in 5 places across the top to help keep it down. or should I cut 3" off of it as it seems longer then any others I have had? I will be spending alot of time on the Hwy with this plow.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Trackstand;1836240 said:


> How can I keep the rubber from blowing up on the Hwy at 75mph? I just had the plow installed and on the 1.5 hour drive home it was all over the place. I was thinking about drilling a 2" hole in 5 places across the top to help keep it down. or should I cut 3" off of it as it seems longer then any others I have had? I will be spending alot of time on the Hwy with this plow.


I have the same problem. I think im going to buy some chain and bolt it to the bottom of the rubber, so it can still move when stacking but hold it down when driving.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Chain on the bottom, what happens when it comes off and becomes a flying projectile right at you?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine has rubber blocks that bolt on with the deflector and extend to the front edge of deflector, stiffens it up but still flexable.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why would you drive at 75 with a plow on 
Maybe I'm old but plows use to say don't drive above 55 while on a truck 
Either way the rubber in my plows never bends up even while stacking


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Using a rubber seems to be good advice in many areas of life.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What if your allergic? And what's with reviving a 3 year old thread?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

It is the time of year for researching old threads. After the fourth child I got it fixed like Florida orange juice, All juice no seeds. Can't help on the allergy question.


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

ponyboy;1836288 said:


> Why would you drive at 75 with a plow on
> Maybe I'm old but plows use to say don't drive above 55 while on a truck
> Either way the rubber in my plows never bends up even while stacking


Welcome to 2014 oltimer

Speed limit is 70mph for 200 miles on the way up to Our cabin in Mi. plow has to go back and forth. if You are not running 75 you get run over....


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

dieselss;1836310 said:


> What if your allergic? And what's with reviving a 3 year old thread?


Its called the search button and its used for things like this. what should I start another thread and eat up bandwidth to get the same results!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Trackstand;1836425 said:


> Its called the search button and its used for things like this. what should I start another thread and eat up bandwidth to get the same results!


No worries, if you started a new thread we would tell you to do a search. Trust me there is no way to win. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trackstand;1836425 said:


> Its called the search button and its used for things like this. what should I start another thread and eat up bandwidth to get the same results!


Yea, just like the 20 posts on what plow or truck to get every year.
If you are just running down the highway, I would try to pin it back somehow. Fold it over maybe


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

kimber750;1836462 said:


> No worries, if you started a new thread we would tell you to do a search. Trust me there is no way to win. :laughing::laughing:


Thumbs Up I know how it rolls! lol


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

dieselss;1836470 said:


> Yea, just like the 20 posts on what plow or truck to get every year.
> If you are just running down the highway, I would try to pin it back somehow. Fold it over maybe


Been thinkn about that.  Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it 200 one way? And how often are you making the trip


----------



## Trackstand (Sep 9, 2014)

dieselss;1836478 said:


> Is it 200 one way? And how often are you making the trip


No its 275 door to door one way. depending on snow could be 3-8 times


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I had them put the factory boss rubber one on my 9.2 dxt and I will never go without one again.. it helps in a few different ways but the biggest benefit for me is when driving down the road while it's snowing.. so much less snow blows up onto the windshield. And in scoop it will carry a little more snow on long pushes.. mine folds up on the corners above 65mph but I rarely go over 65 with the plow on.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've tried aftermarket and shop made ones and in my experience there not as good as dealer ones.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Any thoughts on running a 10" one? I've got a curved plastic pos that is only 7". Just about useless.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rubber. Either buy or make using old conveyer belt.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I never had one until I bought my 8' Fisher (witch I haven't used yet). I think it will be a huge help keeping snow off the windshield. My girl friend's father has one on his plow and I used it a couple times and it seemed to help a lot. My 7.5' Fisher never had one and I always wanted to put one on it but, I never did. My 8' Fisher has a rubber deflector from Fisher but, if I was going to buy one I'd get a piece of conveyor belt off somebody with a crusher and cut it down and bolt it to the plow with a piece of flat bar on top.


----------

